# 求助：关于双系统的引导  xp系统不能启动

## blueperson

昨天我用硬盘安装（Wubi）的Ubuntu11.04安装了Gentoo。本来是想修改Windows启动项来启动Gentoo, 但是我不会。于是就按照手册安装了Grub。

硬盘如下：

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        3917    31463271    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            3918       30401   212732730    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            3918       11566    61440561    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda6           11567       19215    61440561    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda7           19216       25980    54339831    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda8   *       25981       25987       56196   83  Linux

/dev/sda9           25988       26053      530113+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda10          26054       30401    34925278+  83  Linux

grub.conf 文件如下：

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/linux-3.0.6-gentoo  root=/dev/sda10 

title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6 (rescue)

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/linux-3.0.6-gentoo  root=/dev/sda10  init=/bin/bb

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

然后使用grub

grub>root (hd0,7)

grub>set (hd0,0)   #这里本意是不想覆盖MBR的，结果。。。

重新启动后，Gentoo很好，但是Windows XP 无法启动。  在WinPE里，C盘大小为0. 在现在这个U盘Ubuntu里，C盘不能挂载。

有哪位指导一下，怎么能把写到C盘的MBR恢复。 不想重装XP，因为装了太多开发器。

谢谢。

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Installing Gentoo to 中文 (Chinese) where it will hopefully get more attention. @blueman, welcome to Gentoo!  :Smile: 

- John

----------

## blueperson

Thank you! 

I want to write this in (中文),but failed. I'll try again!

----------

